# Ed Schultz



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Now if they had a contest for biggest most offensive mouth he would rate higher. Old Ed sells himself to the highest bidder. If he could gain national attention as a prominent commentator for the conservatives he would switch in a nanosecond.



> GQ thinks Ed Schultz is one of 'The Least Influential People Alive'
> By Chris Ariens on November 25, 2011 10:58 AM
> Wow. Is it that time of year all ready?
> 
> Well, yes it is. When publishers come up with end of the year lists. Here's one from the December GQ: the magazine's list of "The 25 least Influential People Alive" MSNBC's Ed Schultz comes in at #3. Ouch.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

i believe it!!. he's the most arrogant P.O.S. Gods ever created. 
20+ years ago i had that smart-azz bent over a pool table at the Sports Bar in Fargo. 
regret not finishing the job. :x


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I wonder if he knows being on this list is a bad thing?


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Plainsmans 100% correct on that one. He's been for sale to highest bidder all his life. Loved it when he trashed the Sioux while doing play by play for the Bison back in the 80's and then switching to trashing Bison while announcing for Sioux.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> 20+ years ago i had that smart-azz bent over a pool table at the Sports Bar in Fargo.
> regret not finishing the job.


Hunter, PLEASE tell us he was face down...and had a smile on his face ! :wink:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

bearhunter said:


> i believe it!!. he's the most arrogant P.O.S. Gods ever created.
> 20+ years ago i had that smart-azz bent over a pool table at the Sports Bar in Fargo.
> regret not finishing the job. :x


That just doesn't sound right! But I know what your saying... :beer:


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

:lol: :lol: , yeah, that sounded BAD!!


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Bearhunter,

I would have paid big money to see that. :thumb: Darn I always miss the good stuff.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

That douche deserves #1 on that list.

huntin1


----------

